# Pap. Malipoense or Concolor?



## LaSouris (Mar 27, 2015)

Good day everyone 

I just received from my fatther who was back from business trip in Northern Vietnam (near Yunnan China) a few Paphiopedilum which I cannot identify species. It is from natural habitat. Do they look like malipoense or Concolor? Or both? There are 4 plants which were taken from different spot so may be they are not the same species. 

Thanks


:rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 27, 2015)

malipoense or jackii. i think it is jackii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2015)

likely malipoense.
what do you have it planted in (looks to be potted too low and in fine mix?????)


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2015)

Paph malipoense.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. Those sturdy leaves look like malipoense to me.


----------



## LaSouris (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

I would think it i malipoense too. 

@ozpaph: I mixed humus with paphlaenopsis growing medium, added few small rocks in the bottom


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2015)

what is 'hogmus' ??


----------



## LaSouris (Mar 28, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> what is 'hogmus' ??



Humus. Sorry, my typing mistake


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2015)

The undulutaions at the edge of the leaves signify it malipoense, although I don't know what variety malipoense!! It looks like the roots are going to suffocate, they need a little air movement  happy growing


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

LaSouris said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> I just received from my fatther who was back from business trip in Northern Vietnam (near Yunnan China) a few Paphiopedilum which I cannot identify species. It is from natural habitat. There are 4 plants which were taken from different spot so may be they are not the same species.



Excuse me, say what!??!?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Excuse me, say what!??!?



somebody be jealous?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

No but I can read between the lines, plant, from NV, near the Glorious Peoples' Democratic Republic and center of agricultural wealth that is Yunnan!!, NATURAL HABITAT!!!, and 4 different locations. I would be sweating blood after those 5 statements!!!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No but I can read between the lines, plant, from NV, near the Glorious Peoples' Democratic Republic and center of agricultural wealth that is Yunnan!!, NATURAL HABITAT!!!, and 4 different locations. I would be sweating blood after those 5 statements!!!



:rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 29, 2015)

People should know better and stop taking things from the habitat!!!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 31, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> People should know better and stop taking things from the habitat!!!



At least not without proper government permits. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

